# 8 or 9 string?



## brutal (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been saving for a new guitar and can't decide between a 9 with a low c#/b or a 8 tuned to low to high G#D#G#C#F#BEA
What do you think?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 23, 2011)

9 string 
Pros: More range.
Cons: Limitation on pickups? Not so much now as BKP are making 9 string pickups. Less options obviously - I presume you're thinking of an Agile?
One more string to mute.

That's about it. If you are happy with any limitations placed on you by the Agile model choice and confident you can fit another string under your hands then I see no reason against a 9. More is more!

Obviously plenty of thought should be put in with either choice regarding tuning, string options and scale length.


----------



## Ninjahat (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, the 9 has a built in 8 String dude. But, I assume hand size may come into this too?


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've played a 7 string for half a year now and I just recently ordered 9 string fanned fret. Definitely go 9 string. Unless you really see yourself not having use for a 9th string, that's what id do


----------



## vansinn (Dec 24, 2011)

Regarding playability, my eight stringer very quickly felt not'n but a slightly wider neck.
However, I still have problems playing the low string close to the body on my seven string bass, which is due to how much the strings are spreaded out.

I can easily see myself at some point in the future playing a nine string guitar, but also believe I'll use it mostly as an eight stringer with the low string being an additional goodie, playable up till around 10th-12th fret or so.

I believe much of the applications and playability is related partly to a design with the correct ergonomics and balance for the player, and partly is a matter of correct playing posture and technique - which is related to both handsize and the ergonomics


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 27, 2011)

Would you imagine there being a HUGE difference between 7 and 9? I know there will be A difference, I just want to know how big. I went from playing a 6 for almost 4 years to jumping into 7's with an RC7 last April. It was a big difference just because of the time I'd spent on 6 and I was just warming up to the idea of a 7. I am now very warmed up to the idea of all ERG's and I am going to be saving up for an eight but those Agile 930's look so damn fine. And after jumping in head first with my first 7 (USA RC7) having no experience I'm open to the idea of doing that again. I know the scale length will be longer but what should I expect the neck to be like? How think compared to an RC7 or an Ibanez Wizard neck (think really thin)? What will my tone be like on the upper 2 strings? Will it be really bassy or can I get a crunchy vibe from 'em with the right pickups/amp settings? Thanks all!


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well there's the whole "a 9 string is a 6 string, a 7 string, an 8 string, and a 9 string at the same time" argument but it is going to be harder to get adjusted to. 9 strings are a lot and it might be intimidating for a while. If you have enough dedication to the 9th string, it should be more exciting than intimidating. You shouldn't add more strings just for the hell of it though. If you think you will never use the 9th string, then just get an 8 string. Im not trying to diminish the coolness of having a low C# though. I mean, I'm stoked about my 9 that I'm getting.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 27, 2011)

If you really think you'll have the use of both that low C# and the higher range then go for it, if not a down tuned 8 might be more comfortable. You could always pull a Tosin and try drop A + low C# on an 8. I tried it, it's fun but the interval between A and C# is weird


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

Those tunings kind of went over my head as I can't shift the notes that quickly mentally, but for my uses, I stop seeing a point in adding strings after about 8. That doesn't mean you won't find some use for it, but if you don't already have one in mind, you might just be wasting your time.

I picked up an 8 after seeing people use drop E tuning and that tuning just made sense to me for some reason so I got one at that point, but had it not been for that I probabl would have never messed with one.


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 27, 2011)

I know it would be a bit much to start with. My 7 was way over my head when I started. The idea of 8 and 9 strings really excites me and I talk about them all the time. My only reason for skipping 8 strings is because I know my pattern. I get an eight string and get adjusted to it then I want the 9 string immediately afterward. My friends all make fun of me for it. I'll ask them, "Is 8/9 strings too much?" and they always reply something to the affect of "Not for you." I just have a fascination with "more." I would definitely be dedicated to using the 8th and 9th strings. I want a 9 for the soul purpose of experimenting with my lead playing and seeing what I can get away with. 

Will the neck be super thick? I know it will be wide. A 7 string was super wide to me at first too. Is BKP the only company that makes pickups for 9? How much heavier would you say a 9 is compared to a 7? Thanks guys.


----------



## Necris (Dec 27, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> I know it would be a bit much to start with. My 7 was way over my head when I started. The idea of 8 and 9 strings really excites me and I talk about them all the time. My only reason for skipping 8 strings is because I know my pattern. I get an eight string and get adjusted to it then I want the 9 string immediately afterward. My friends all make fun of me for it. I'll ask them, "Is 8/9 strings too much?" and they always reply something to the affect of "Not for you." I just have a fascination with "more." I would definitely be dedicated to using the 8th and 9th strings. I want a 9 for the soul purpose of experimenting with my lead playing and seeing what I can get away with.
> 
> Will the neck be super thick? I know it will be wide. A 7 string was super wide to me at first too. Is BKP the only company that makes pickups for 9? How much heavier would you say a 9 is compared to a 7? Thanks guys.


I ordered some pickups from Guitar Logistics recently and they sound fantastic, I actually prefer them to the BKP Aftermath I have installed in another guitar (both guitars are 6 strings however). I know he makes 8 string pickups, you could inquire about whether or not he would be willing to attempt a 9 string pickup.

I know Villex will custom make pickups for any number of strings for either guitar or bass, they're on my list of pickups to try. Holloway on here has a fanned 9 string with custom pickups made by Villex, so maybe he could chime in and tell us how they sound.


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks. From browsing I believe BKP is getting ready to release 9 string pups so hopefully. I just hear so many good things about them. So I assume Villex is an order now, wait a month or two type thing? Or do they have stuff in stock for everything? Also, what do you do for strings? I doubt they make 9 string guitar sets so do you get a set of 7 strings and then a pack of bass strings and use the two lower gauges for the bass pack or what?


----------



## Dayn (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, I'd totally go for the nine-string with a low B/C#. I'd only go for a high A string with a custom scale length, myself. A high G is manageable in my experience.

Well, it's either a nine-string with a low B/C#, or high to low GEBGDAEBE.  I love that minor third.


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah...I've totally decided on the Agile Intrepid 930. This mofo is skipping 8 and going to 9!


----------

